# BF2 Crash to desktop



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey lately i have been experiencing a problem with BF2... i will be playing for around 15-30 mins, then it will just randomly crash to the desktop and my cursor shadow is gone... sometimes i can go 3-4 hours with no crash, but other times it will do about 30 mins after the start of the game, and then just crash. your help is appreciated!

-Maha


----------



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

well your system specs should have no problem with that game.
the usual checklist would be :
1. make sure all other running programs are shut down before running the game
2. do a defrag on your hard drive
3. do a registry scan
4. update the game
5. update your video card drivers, and your soundcard drivers
6. reinstall the game.
7. the way it varies as it crashes suggest maybe a bug in the game, memory leak e.t.c? maybe running memtest would eliminate faulty memory as a cause.
8. overheating? check your temperatures with this http://www.thecoolest.zerobrains.com/CoreTemp/
and the GPU temperature in your nvidia control panel, if they are high , then clean out your fans and inside of case. 
9. overclocked? reset all overclocking
10. virtual memory mapped to a drive partition that has low space?
11. any error codes displayed when it crashes? 
12. try altering the settings in the game, lower texture quality, lower shader quality, VSYNC, anti-aliasing e.t.c, you shouldnt need to with your specs, but its worth a try.

hope this helps


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the fast reply... I will try some stuff, i have already defragged, reinstalled, and updated. I have had no problems with my temps so far, in Nvidia control panel i can log the temperatures, so mabye i'll do that next time i play. Thanks again for your help, and quick reply. i will get my dad to help me with the registry stuff... you can do some serious damage in the registry ;-)


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Try this link ive looked through it and it seems to be a common problem with BF2

http://www.totalbf2.com/forums/


----------



## jlcstein (Apr 4, 2007)

In terms of updating, I usually stop patching at 1.3x. The 1.41 patch, in my experience and that of fellow Bf2 gameplayers can cause CTD as you describe. I have heard that it is the code in that patch that was supposed to curtail memory leakage during gameplay that is responsible for the crash to desktop after a period of gameplay. Try reinstalling and patching up through 1.3 and stop before installing the 1.4 patches. I have had other gamers tell me the latest versions of 1.4 have addressed the problem but I loaded a newly downloaded version of 1.4 a few weeks back, installed it and immediately started having buggy gameplay problems including: CTD after a few minutes and a complete intolerance for my tweaking of game files (AND I DO A LOT OF TWEAKING!). Good luck!


----------



## ClosedAccount3 (Apr 4, 2007)

Usually with BF2 you are best off getting the latest patch... incrementals always cause problems.

Generally speaking it is a buggy game however, and crashes to desktop aren't uncommon in certain circumstances. Might be worth going over to the EA BF2 forums, as the people there are pretty familiar with BF2 crashes, to say the least


----------



## G a v s t e R (May 22, 2007)

i Had this problem..

my fault was on the hard drive. not a sector..electrical & mechanical. maxtor drive from web sorted it out. diagnosed it. reinstalled...that was it for me.. hope this helps..some HD tests i ran didnt pick out the fault....

GavsteR


----------

